# My neighbor is an asshole!



## tiredretired

I have 3.  So I am batting .333 in the asshole neighbor category.

We share the same end of the driveway.  Prop line runs right down the middle of the entrance.  The driveway almost immediatley turns to the left which is all on my property. Been that way since 1949.

Written easement filed with the town.  Been that way since 1949. So we both have access to each others little piece of paradise.

When the neighbor builds his house, I decide to move the entrance of my driveway to be entirely on my land.  The town says NO!  They deny my permit application.  They claim it will require a new culvert which is on their right of way and they will not install it.  I say I will pay for the culvert and I will have my contractor do it when he moves the driveway and restores the land.  The town says no, they have to do it and they give me a price 3 times more than my contractor.  Basically sue us if you do not like it.  

So I live with it. We all have to live with a lot of things we do not like. My neighbor now wants me to change the gravel on the end to match his, instead of the crushed grey Vermont ledge with quartz that I prefer and have had for 20 years now.  I say no.  It's been this way since 1949 and staying this way.

He threatens to block half the driveway. I respond that if he does I will sue to take his half of the driveway by adverse possession.  I do not want to but if I see a Jersey barrier there I will. Try that on for size you fucking prick I say.

Then he is out there measuring, so my wife video records him.  He goes ballistic and tries to grab the camera. Swearing and threatening.  He is usually drunk and that day he was hammered.

Now today.  He is there with some buddies and his wife and yells something to me.  I did not hear so I went over and asked for a repeat.     I've been called all those names before so nothing new there.

The looks on everyone's faces was priceless (including his wife's) when I mentioned the video and asked if he would like to take a look at it when I download it to Youtube.  Very quite when I walked away.  Could hear a pin drop.  Oh, I did hear his wife say, what video? 

Did I mention he is a liberal and has bitched to me more than once about the smoke from my two stroke Lawnboy?  Of course when I see him outside I hit the choke a bit to make it smoke even more.  

We are planning on moving to a red state in a few years when my wife retires, so the next couple of years should be interesting.


----------



## bczoom

Hey, I have a neighbor sort of like that.

He thinks what's his is his and what's mine is his.

Had it out with him a few years back and haven't spoken with him since.  He also know I'll call the cops if I catch his kids riding their quads on my land again.  _They tore it up so bad I can barely drive on my trails and it's so bad my kids can't use theirs._


----------



## squerly

I feel your pain TR, I have an asshole across the creek from me.  We battled for about a year, even got to the point where we were yelling at each other and shooting our guns in the air.  Wasn't pretty.


----------



## muleman RIP

You folks need to learn to get along..... I used to be like that. Here is what my nearest neighbor is up to.
http://www.sungazette.com/page/cont...-charged-with-growing-marijuana.html?nav=5014 
 We had words about a year after he bought the place from the Amish. He ran his mouth at me and I simply told him lead flys around on my property a lot so he best not be on it. He has been nice as pie ever since. He will be even nicer when he is doing state time AGAIN!


----------



## tiredretired

About 5 years ago, he shot one of the neighbor's cats with his 30.06 hunting rifle.  Blew one of the cat's legs clear off.  The cat makes it home and and the neighbor figgers out who did it.  Cost the asshole over a grand in vet bills. Cops were called on animal cruelty charges as well.  The good Lord put teeth in his mouth and ruined a perfect asshole.  Quite the joke around town for quite some time.


----------



## Dargo

bczoom said:


> Hey, I have a neighbor sort of like that.
> 
> He thinks what's his is his and what's mine is his.
> 
> Had it out with him a few years back and haven't spoken with him since.  He also know I'll call the cops if I catch his kids riding their quads on my land again.  _They tore it up so bad I can barely drive on my trails and it's so bad my kids can't use theirs._



I moved from my last house because I had neighbors like that.  I was in a subdivision where pretty well every house had 1/2 acre lots and I had 4 acres.  The neighbors sent their kids to play in my yard and walked their dogs to poop in my yard because they didn't want dog poo in their small yard and step in it.  I also owned nearly 3 acres of a 3 1/8 acre lake.  Even though only 2 other houses had lake rights, every freaking neighbor used my lake as if it were theirs.  One neighbor even had a birthday party for his daughter on my dock!!!  Another neighbor had my front yard dug up by a septic company because he "needed to cross my yard to dump in a creed 250' away".  The asshole never even called me and they left me with a mess.  I capped his pipe.


----------



## muleman RIP

They have the Pa. and NY state police running around and flying helicopters looking for my neighbor right now. Seems he had a dispute with a tenant and drove his truck into the door of the place or hooked to it. Said he would be back and burn it to the ground. They found his old Dodge dually and he had jumped in his brothers truck but was not in it when they stopped it. Guess he is on foot now. I have the 12 ga. leaning on the door jamb in case he would end up here.He is out on bail now for the pot growing charges so I doubt he will get bail when they find him.


----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> They have the Pa. and NY state police running around and flying helicopters looking for my neighbor right now. Seems he had a dispute with a tenant and drove his truck into the door of the place or hooked to it. Said he would be back and burn it to the ground. They found his old Dodge dually and he had jumped in his brothers truck but was not in it when they stopped it. Guess he is on foot now. I have the 12 ga. leaning on the door jamb in case he would end up here.He is out on bail now for the pot growing charges so I doubt he will get bail when they find him.




Wow, it sounds as if this guy really is a Prince of a Fellow!  A true Gallant!


----------



## Dargo

muleman said:


> They have the Pa. and NY state police running around and flying helicopters looking for my neighbor right now. Seems he had a dispute with a tenant and drove his truck into the door of the place or hooked to it. Said he would be back and burn it to the ground. They found his old Dodge dually and he had jumped in his brothers truck but was not in it when they stopped it. Guess he is on foot now. I have the 12 ga. leaning on the door jamb in case he would end up here.He is out on bail now for the pot growing charges so I doubt he will get bail when they find him.



Okay, since today is the 2nd of the month and not one single renter of mine has paid their rent that is due on the 1st of each month I suppose I should put my pistol away (can't shoot a shotgun because of my shoulder).  My dually is a Ford.  My Dodge is a SRW diesel pickup.


----------



## muleman RIP

I made it clear to this clown 2 years ago that I will shoot his sorry ass instead of wasting words on him. He and his brother inherited over 600 acre farm in Pa. and got over a million for the gas lease. They went on a property buying spree and bought the 46 acre farm I sold the Amish guy off of my property. He was pissed because I kept the lease on the 46 acres and gave me shit about the 75 ft. right away I kept through it for my road. Tough shit! Read the papers filed at the court house. Never heard another word from him. He stays down there and I stay here on top. I know damn well they have a growing operation in the basement of the old farmhouse but it ain't none of my business.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Get even !!!???
 Get ahold of a Statement of Death notice  that the funeral homes send in to the SSI office when A person dies . Fill in his name and SSI # and he is done . It will take years to get it sorted out .


----------



## JimVT

last season My neighbor let two of his biddies line my fence line with elk hunting blinds. It is indian tribial land but everyone thinks it is mine but him.That's why my frezzer is empty .
i treat people the way they treat me. I am not sure what will happen this season. The small camo tents were never removed.
i hope things work out  good for you ,al
jim


----------



## DaveNay

JimVT said:


> last season My neighbor let two of his biddies line my fence line with elk hunting blinds. It is indian tribial land but everyone thinks it is mine but him.That's why my frezzer is empty .
> i treat people the way they treat me. I am not sure what will happen this season. The small camo tents were never removed.
> i hope things work out  good for you ,al
> jim



I would burn the brush line along the fence.


----------



## 300 H and H

JimVT

And notify the indian tribe involved. It is yours and their fenceline. If there is an issue with the idiots, call the local the game warden. Life is too short to tolerate jerks like these...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Leni

I sure wouldn't sit still and take that.  If the tents are on my fence I'd take them down and claim them as abandoned property.  Also notify the tribe involved.


----------



## FrancSevin

It is against the law (via treaties) for Americans to hunt on Indian lands. Period. One must have permission from the tribal council.  Not easy to get.
They hunt for food not trophy.

Call the tribal council, the game warden and the Feds.


----------



## Catavenger

I live on a corner lot so my neighbor behind me also lives on a corner lot. We are responsible for mowing and maintaining the front the back and the side. His side yard looks horrible, the front not to bad and the back usually bad. We have an alley behind us for use of trash dumpster pickup (4 houses share a dumpster). Large stuff like branches can only be put out 4 times a year. It's Quarterly pick up. Naturally he has trash out all the time. He also threw it behind my house until my next door neighbor told him to stop that.
He also owns the house next to his and took out the fence between them.
We are not supposed to park on unpaved areas but he always has a junk VW bug parked back there. He usually has an old pickup truck parked in back. He also likes to use the alley as a driveway to his backyard. He also has a HUGE cement truck of some sort that he parks in the alley or his back yards. I say yards because it takes both of them. The thing is about the size of a crane or large fire truck. For awhile he was filling the dumpster with pieces of concrete. It was so full no one else could use it. It was so heavy that the city garbage trucks couldn't lift it. Finally the drivers must have complained because he stopped doing that. He finally stole a dumpster from the end of the street. So there is enough room for his other neighbors to put trash out. He also doesn't put the lid down on the dumpsters (original and stolen) so they smell and draw flies. His yard literally looks like a junkyard. I could go on and on about it. After I finally filed a report with the city he mowed the side yard (it's since overgrown) He also trimmed his oleander bushes along side the alley. I really don't mind the bushes being overgrown as they screen his junkyard.

Other than shooting a poor cat can anyone top this?


----------



## Leni

Thank God no but there was one around the corner for years. The lawn was never mowed.  I saw hm out there a few times cutting the way overgrown lawn with sissors.  That property is now being cleaned up to the tune of three large dumpsters so far. Looks like the place is going to be completely rehabed from top to bottom. 

In radio language you have a real Able Henry on your hands there. Since he is violating several city laws can't you complain to them until he cleans up his act?  What about the people at the end of the street that had their dumpster stolen.  No outcry from them?  Is this guy dangerous?


----------



## DaveNay

What is this "neighbor" thing you all are referring to?


----------



## Catavenger

Leni said:


> Thank God no but there was one around the corner for years. The lawn was never mowed. I saw hm out there a few times cutting the way overgrown lawn with sissors. That property is now being cleaned up to the tune of three large dumpsters so far. Looks like the place is going to be completely rehabed from top to bottom.
> 
> In radio language you have a real Able Henry on your hands there. Since he is violating several city laws can't you complain to them until he cleans up his act? What about the people at the end of the street that had their dumpster stolen. No outcry from them? Is this guy dangerous?


 
At  the end of the street or alley (I should have posted), is a little convenience store. That's where he took dumpster from. The city must have told the store that they needed a commercial type dumpster because that's what they have now. So  without the store using it that leaves 3 houses without a dumpster. The city always says that if your dumpster gets full you can use the next nearest dumpster that has room. So that must be what the residents in those 3 house do. Since these are big dumpsters emptied once a week normally that should give most people room enough to share. The city probably doesn't notice or care that the dumpster has been moved. And of course they have no way to prove who moved it. Since even without concrete he fills dumpsters pretty full those on this end of  the alley don't care because that gives us an extra dumpster to use. 
I don't know if he is dangerous but he has two big half grown sons who I think live in the house next to his.
I am planning to complain about the V.W. because there is another ordinance about non-running cars on property.
The city doesn't allow anonymous complaints so I am a bit worried that if I complain again they will look into the condition of my property. Behind my fence is an irrigation ditch that comes out of a pipe. The grass and weeds there are about impossible to keep mowed down to city regulations and I am concerned that if the city wanted to be nasty they could cite me for that.
 I believe in "Love your Neighbor" but this is getting old and I don't feel it's right to us who try to keep our property up. People like him drag it down to ghetto level.


----------



## EastTexFrank

DaveNay said:


> What is this "neighbor" thing you all are referring to?



I'm with you.  

I have two neighbors.  The one that lives on the property directly across from my front gate is probably 400 yards off.  You can't see his place from mine for the trees.  I haven't seen or talked to them in the 14 years that they've owned the property.  I figure that if they want to keep to themselves, I'll honor their wishes.  

The neighbor on the other side again lives about 400 yards away and again you can't see their place for the trees.  Sometimes in winter, when the leaves have fallen, you can catch a glimpse of their horse barn.  Our wives talk occasionally on the phone as they are involved in some of the same stuff in town.  We get together for dinner every couple of months to find out what each other has been up to and bump into each other at the occasional social event.    

So, I don't understand all this neighbor trouble.  I guess I'm just blessed.


----------



## Bamby

Frank you actually are blessed, typical view of neighbors trash from kitchen window.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bamby said:


> Frank you actually are blessed, typical view of neighbors trash from kitchen window.
> 
> View attachment 68779



I should also mention Bamby that the neighbor I get together with every couple of months also owns a lot if not most of the land surrounding me.  I tease him that he's got me "landlocked".  He bought it in small parcels over the years to stop developers coming in and building "country subdivisions".  He actually owned my house for a while.  He hated one of the previous owners and when the house came on the market he bought it to resell but he got to choose who he sold it to.  He likes his privacy as much as I do.  God only knows what will happen if he ever dies.  He's 70-years old now.  I wish him a long life.


----------



## Catavenger

Bamby  that looks like my neighbor's entire back yard I am glad his bushes are overgrown so I don't have to see it that much.
I guess I am lucky I don't need my shotgun leaned up (yet). Then again I haven't pitched a bitch to him.
 We  have  sewers not septic tanks  & I don't have a lake or dock but I'm sure if I did he would be an asshole about them to. I keep my cat's inside. That keeps them from assholes shooting them or them being hit by cars.
It get's frustrating doesn't it?
That's why I want my own island or maybe a place just out in the middle of the desert or something.


----------



## Catavenger

EastTexFrank said:


> I should also mention Bamby that the neighbor I get together with every couple of months also owns a lot if not most of the land surrounding me. I tease him that he's got me "landlocked". He bought it in small parcels over the years to stop developers coming in and building "country subdivisions". He actually owned my house for a while. He hated one of the previous owners and when the house came on the market he bought it to resell but he got to choose who he sold it to. He likes his privacy as much as I do. God only knows what will happen if he ever dies. He's 70-years old now. I wish him a long life.


 I miss my next door neighbor he died when he was in his 80's. He was the one who yelled at the A**hole behind me not to toss trash in the alley behind my fence.


----------

